# Hand tooled leather "breakaway" collars for goats - interesting?



## Canadiannee (Apr 20, 2013)

As some know... I tool leather and create belts, horse bridles, halters, saddlebags, dog collars, etc, etc, etc... I noticed that there are a number of people who put collars on their goats, and was wondering if there would be any interest in custom leather goat collars, with a "breakaway" Collars would include animal or farm name, along with a customized pattern of your choice.

Before I take idea to drafting board, I'd just like to get some opinions.

Thank you kindly,
Annie


----------



## elevan (Apr 20, 2013)

I only put collars on my goats for transport purposes but it sounds like a great idea to me.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Apr 20, 2013)

Do you have a website or anything? I would love to see some stuff you've made!

If I had goats I would definitely be interested in break away collars for them, that's what I keep on my dogs for their safety.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 20, 2013)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> Do you have a website or anything? I would love to see some stuff you've made!
> 
> If I had goats I would definitely be interested in break away collars for them, that's what I keep on my dogs for their safety.


*
X2!!! I'd love to see some stuff, I am interested! It's super hard to find nice doggy ones for them that look different.*


----------



## Canadiannee (Apr 21, 2013)

Well... that's a good start in interest responses... thank you!

Sadly no website... we've been on the move too much these past few years for me to find time between projects to build a new website... lol, and with barn/farm projects (and building a new leather working studio) lol, my multitasking skills aren't as "multi" as I'd like 

So here's what I'd like to do... I'd like to offer a RAK - (Random Act of Kindess)

Tell me the name of your favourite goat (or maybe you want your farm name on the collar), and something that is very special to you... maybe something about your farm, or something you like... butterflies for instance... in otherwords, something to give me an idea to create a collar uniquely personal to you.

Out of the responses, I will select one individual as my RAK!

I like creative images... so go wild!


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounds fun


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 21, 2013)

I am going to start making leather dog collars as well! I'd love to see some of your work! I wish I could afford to buy my dogs leather collars. It's funny how its cheaper to make them myself, even after I bought all the tools and material.


----------



## Canadiannee (Apr 21, 2013)

Lol, generally I'm much more put together "presentationally wise" when I throw out an idea and ask the masses whether something would be of interest... but the only pictures of my work on my laptop are of a recent belt I completed... the rest of my pictures are sitting on a flashdrive tucked safely into a box with the rest of my studio "stuffs" waiting on my new space to be completed...







Ok... a boring belt... lol, it certainly doesn't define the giddy joy of my spontaneous leather creativity, so you'll have to bare with me (lol, or trust me) til I can get into storage and track down my flash drive. 

Pender... gosh, I am all about DIY! Not only for the cost savings, but the personal reward of just being able to say "Hey, I made it myself!" Are you working in leather and tooling for your dog collars? Would love to see what you create!

lol, My incessant need to spontaneously create new and exciting pieces has taken me out of my dear son Sawyer's favour when it comes to going anyhere near his horse with a pair of scissors... Last year I decided to learn the art of horse hair hitching to compliment my leatherwork and I went out to the paddocks and cut a finger thickness of tail hair (just below the tail bone) from 8 of our horses (you know, try it out, see if you like the art form before paying $100 to $300 for a lb of horse tail hair!)... well, every equine babe's tail is growing back and virtually un-noticeable, except dear son's mare  Not "cool" in his books for show season this year!  Now I'm think I might have to learn how to do extensions to make it up to him!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 21, 2013)

*I'll post an entry for the RAK.


My favorite goat is Minyette. I bought her from someone who "didn't have" her paperwork, took me a year to track down the registered owner. I finally got her signed over to my name so I could register her babies (my first year with baby goats) and then SHE GAVE ME QUADS! 

And I'm studying horticulture so I love flowers and plants. 

Thank you for the opportunity!!!

Here she is;

Right before her delivery;













*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey that's a really neat idea and pretty awesome of you to do.

I saw that belt on your journal and that is so neat!

I don't do collars on my goats and don't want or like them on my goats but I know many do and that is a great idea.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Apr 21, 2013)

Have you tried goat halters??? I would love one with my goats names... I don't like using the collar on my goat but love her halter!!! I just might have to show this thread to my dad.. He might want one for his boxer!


----------



## Canadiannee (Apr 21, 2013)

WMR - What a very beautiful girl... however did you come up with the name Minyette... so pretty, so unusual! Quads... NICE! (Thanks for being the first to throw your info into the proverbail hat!)

Straw Hat - Thank you for your support and of course your compliments as well... I kind of figure no matter what is going on in my life, trials or tribulations, I'm still rather blessed... so why not pay those unexpected blessings on... 

CrazyCow - hmmm... oddly enough, I have yet to have seen such a thing as a goat halter! I don't have any doubts I could design you one... I'd just need a closer up photograph, and facial measurements for a custom fit. Dog collars work too!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 21, 2013)

Canadiannee said:
			
		

> WMR - What a very beautiful girl... however did you come up with the name Minyette... so pretty, so unusual! Quads... NICE! (Thanks for being the first to throw your info into the proverbail hat!)


*
Thank you for the compliments!!! I came up with the name from seeing this beautiful black Nubian named Mignonette, and she was up for sale! I wanted her so bad, but she was out of my price range. I went to look at a LaMancha and saw an equally beautiful black Nubian doe that WASN'T for sale! LOL! I talked the guy into selling her to me and the instant I looked at her I said "Minyette!" an easier english version.  And I am so happy she gave me happy healthy quads on my first ever baby goat experience!*


----------



## russlathem (May 27, 2014)

Do you offer to sell any of these custom breakaway leather collars? 

I'm interested in buying several. My nunber is four-eight-zero 600-0500. Russell



Canadiannee said:


> As some know... I tool leather and create belts, horse bridles, halters, saddlebags, dog collars, etc, etc, etc... I noticed that there are a number of people who put collars on their goats, and was wondering if there would be any interest in custom leather goat collars, with a "breakaway" Collars would include animal or farm name, along with a customized pattern of your choice.
> 
> Before I take idea to drafting board, I'd just like to get some opinions.
> 
> ...





Canadiannee said:


> As some know... I tool leather and create belts, horse bridles, halters, saddlebags, dog collars, etc, etc, etc... I noticed that there are a number of people who put collars on their goats, and was wondering if there would be any interest in custom leather goat collars, with a "breakaway" Collars would include animal or farm name, along with a customized pattern of your choice.
> 
> Before I take idea to drafting board, I'd just like to get some opinions.
> 
> ...


----------



## russlathem (May 27, 2014)

Do you offer to sell any of these custom breakaway leather collars? 

I'm interested in buying several. My nunber is four-eight-zero 600-0500. Russell



Canadiannee said:


> As some know... I tool leather and create belts, horse bridles, halters, saddlebags, dog collars, etc, etc, etc... I noticed that there are a number of people who put collars on their goats, and was wondering if there would be any interest in custom leather goat collars, with a "breakaway" Collars would include animal or farm name, along with a customized pattern of your choice.
> 
> Before I take idea to drafting board, I'd just like to get some opinions.
> 
> ...





Canadiannee said:


> As some know... I tool leather and create belts, horse bridles, halters, saddlebags, dog collars, etc, etc, etc... I noticed that there are a number of people who put collars on their goats, and was wondering if there would be any interest in custom leather goat collars, with a "breakaway" Collars would include animal or farm name, along with a customized pattern of your choice.
> 
> Before I take idea to drafting board, I'd just like to get some opinions.
> 
> ...


----------



## kateh (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi, I've just found this site because I am looking for hand tooled, break away collars for my goats.  Are you taking orders now?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 25, 2015)

kateh said:


> Hi, I've just found this site because I am looking for hand tooled, break away collars for my goats.  Are you taking orders now?



Click on Canadiannee name and a black box will pop up. Click on start a conversation and you can send her a message. It will alert her email that she has a message here on BYH.


----------

